

IPG – YC Interview Simulator - jonmarkgo
http://jamescun.github.io/iPG/

======
mkal_tsr
This was fun to jump through - if I didn't immediately 'feel' the answer after
reading the question, I wrote it down because clearly that's a problem issue
for me/my product.

------
ethnomusicolog
pretty useful

